# Light pollution from hanging fixture in living room.



## arakhavan (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont know if the glaring light from a hanging fixture in your living room bothers anyone else but this is what i came up with and im really happy with it! I already posted the pictures in my Journal so here is the link 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...lon-planted-c02-3-3wpg-t5ho-26909/index2.html


----------



## theredben (May 8, 2012)

When I had that problem with my 70 gallon tank, I just lowered the light until less light was escaped from the gap. If you think about it, any light you are seeing means less light making it into the tank. I guess if you had a reflective coating on your visor that would help too.

Kudos to you for not letting the aquariums run your entire life! It is always nice to be able to ignore the tanks, at least for 10 minutes.


----------

